# CMH Medical College, Lahore (Merit List For 2016 Admissions)



## rayes (Oct 8, 2016)

Hi Everyone,
I am really anxious about my admission to CMH lahore (Local MBBS) this year. My aggregate with SAT 2 is 87.008. I have heard lots of different rumours about the closing merit for last year (i.e. 2015). Some say it was 84.4. Some say it was 88. I don't know who's right and what to expect. I attended the CMH orientation session on 15th August, 2016 and the guy said that approximately the first 200-250 people in the merit ranking, will be called for interview. So I am kinda really worried. Applications start from 31st Oct. Anyone know anything about this merit stuff? Maybe they can calm my nerves or something. Give me like a rough number of closing merit from last year, or expectations for this year. Would be much appreciated. Thank You!!


----------



## AleemAli (Sep 25, 2016)

It was 84...
You're gonna get in easily.
Don't freak out


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

I applied to CMH last year. My merit was 86.76%. They told me that previous years merit was 85 and it won't rise that much. So I was really happy. But a lot of a lot of kids did well on the SATs and also they didn't consider mcat at all for the fsc kids and many couldn't get in that way. But the merit for local seat was 87. Something to 88. I'm not sure. But for the foreign seat it was around 83-84. I'd say pray for the best and apply to other places because merit will probably rise with more kids giving sat 2 and having good scores. But anything can happen! Best of luck


----------



## Mehrr97 (Aug 1, 2016)

What about dentistry


----------



## rayes (Oct 8, 2016)

Thanks man. I am just worried, because some people said that 84 was for local BDS, and 87.something for mbbs local. Mbbs local is the only thing meaningful to me. But I really really hope like crazy that you are right about the merit for mobs local being 84. Haha 

- - - Updated - - -

FutureDr: Thanks for the info mate. Man 86.76% is really good. Can't believe the merit got so high. Are you applying again this year? I heard no one chose foreign seats last year, and they converted those to local. Well, all i can do now is hope for the best I guess. Otherwise i'll have to go foreign. USD$19k per year. Crazy.

- - - Updated - - -

Guys, I called the CMH admission office. And asked/confirmed literally like 5 times (extremely clearly) as to what was the last merit for Local Mbbs seat from last year (i.e. 2015), and they said it was 84. Thats what they said in the orientation too. So what I don't get, is that here in the medstudents forum, applicants from last year keep talking about merit being between 87 and 88. So whats the real deal? Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

If truly the merit was 84 I surely would've had a call and they would've given me admission. They told me I didn't get in by 14 seats. So I'm pretty sure it was higher than 86.76% which was my percentage. The foreign seat is crazyy! Like 18 lakh per year is just too much. A lot of people scored well on the SATs last year I suppose. Yes iA I will apply this year too but if I don't get in I'll probably choose shalamar or fmh. Wherever I get in  best of luck to you!


----------



## tasawar (Apr 7, 2017)

Can some one share what was the merit in CMH LHR for local and foreign seats for MBBS and BDS


----------



## ayesha anjum (May 16, 2017)

Sat 2 is compulsory..??what % should be taken to get admsn in CMH medical college.??


----------

